# Why the hate for burton?



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Got big into snowboarding this year and took some time and read through pages of these forums in all different sections and it seems Burton is knocked very hard. 

I just bought a new burton board, bindings and boots and can't speak higher of them. I can only compare to rental crap and my buddies ride board but they seem awesome to me.

Is it you think there over priced? But arn't they all? or is it their stuff is not up to par?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Oh this thread is just full of win.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

quit talking crazy


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

i have popcorn


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

< derogatory statement regarding burton >


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

I saw your post count. Now I understand this thread.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't really understand the hate towards Burton either. I'm new to the sport but have read enough to get the jist of it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

people just love to hate. i know wat ur talking about and its annoying.
there is nothing wrong with burton.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

Ultimat777 said:


> people just love to hate. i know wat ur talking about and its annoying.
> there is nothing wrong with burton.



yeah there is.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

jmb320 said:


> Got big into snowboarding this year and took some time and read through pages of these forums in all different sections and it seems Burton is knocked very hard.
> 
> I just bought a new burton board, bindings and boots and can't speak higher of them. I can only compare to rental crap and my buddies ride board but they seem awesome to me.
> 
> Is it you think there over priced? But arn't they all? or is it their stuff is not up to par?


There's a fair amount of different viewpoints about it it seems...
1. Guys who have only rode rentals and Burton and then think Burton is the best (any company (almost...)=better than rentals). That's annoying. 
2. People who think that Burton is horrible and sucks... who have never ridden a Burton. That's annoying. 
3. People who hate Burton because it's the biggest and/or the EST thing (trying to force you to buy more Burton stuff). 
4. People who genuinely think that Burton just overprices their equipment and you'd be better off buying something different. 
5. People who like starting flame wars/bait threads. 
6. BurtonAvenger. 
7. People who bought their equipment and like the product while still having tried (or being open) to other brands.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Pick up a pair of burton mission binding and a pair of ride delta mvmnt binding. Tell me which one would you choose.  I have both and I know which one i like better. I bought both of them for about the same price ~$100. I do feel ripped off on one, guess which one was it?

better yet, anyone who have a ride delta wants to trade for my burton mission? they were about the same price.... any takers? i will even pay for both side of shipping...

i thought so...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Number 6 really? I could write a masters thesis on my loathing of burton due to the shit storm of crap I've lived through that company doing.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

You _should_ write about it. A lot of people do not understand the legitimate complaints directed towards burton. Your views are completely valid and valued by a lot of people. Help some folks kick the kool-aid.


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

Allright, why exactly, besides price, do so many people hate Burton?
As far as the rental-vs-first board, I know what I'm getting won't be the greatest or best, but it will be better than rentals. Also, I wouldn't mind trying other peoples boards out when looking for one, to see how they feel, but that's not an option right now(end of season blues).


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Straick said:


> Allright, why exactly, besides price, do so many people hate Burton?
> As far as the rental-vs-first board, I know what I'm getting won't be the greatest or best, but it will be better than rentals. Also, I wouldn't mind trying other peoples boards out when looking for one, to see how they feel, but that's not an option right now(end of season blues).


If you want to buy Burton, then go ahead, nobody is going to stop you. The point they are trying to make is that when you buy Burton, your paying for the name, and you can see it in the price. There ARE other options, and in a lot of cases you could get more for the same price with some of the other companies, such as Ride, Rome, GNU, NS, etc.. I have a pair of Burton Cartel EST bindings and I love them. However, I do like some of the things that other companies are doing to innovate. Such as ride with the new wedgie system, so I can't say that I'll be purchasing another pair from them. So, buy what you want, If you like what Burton is offering then go for it. But don't buy their stuff just because you see their name on a billboard, do it because you think that its the best, if you look around, you may find that it's not.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

oh look a dead horse....quick, lets beat it.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Thank you Snowolf. That was the perfect way to start my day at work. Especially as I drank from my cup of Joe.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Thread jack to something more interesting...

Hey Snowolf! I landed a pretty big suitcase grab off a beginner kicker on my first try! I wish that was on video. Got my other two attempts and ensuing crashes on video though :laugh:

Got a lot of air on the first one, and not so much air on the other two :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

I am going to chime in here

I've been snowboarding for around 10 years but just this year did I start to really get into it and become interested in determining the quality brands. 

For a board I picked up a Ride Kink its been great. I also picked up a pair of burton custom bindings and burton moto boots just because they were easy for me to get my hands on and a good price. 

I started reading about how bad my bindings are and of course it freaked me out. So I developed a list of all the parts that broke often. Called Burton and what do you know they sent me everything I requested and I didn't pay a single dime. I got extra tongs, straps, ratchets, hardware, extra laces and extra 4 hole discs. Told them the truth that nothing was broke but I wanted some backups. They had no problem with it and sent me everything. 

Now I do see their quality isn't the best compared with others but sometimes being well taken care of by customer service is more important. 

My buddy couldn't even get some extra parts for his ride contrabnds with out proving they were broke and arbor wont warentee his 1 month old board with a peeling top sheet. Pretty sad in my opnion so far out of both of us burton has taken care of me the best out of those companies.

Along with that you guys may find instead of providing smart ass remarks and instead provide some legit reasoning this forum may not be so bad. I am an active member on many many forums and this one is by far the most imature I have ever seen. I've been lurking on here for months but didn't even make a account because most responces are just flames. 

It's almost as if all of you with the experience think people are just born with this knoweledge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

1stgenturbizzle said:


> I am going to chime in here
> 
> I've been snowboarding for around 10 years but just this year did I start to really get into it and become interested in determining the quality brands.
> 
> ...



Well..other than that last part I agree with you about Burton's warranty. I had a pair of Moto boots as well and the laces broke on me. I called up Burton and some guy answered. After I told him what happened, he said, are you regular or goofy? I said goofy, he said it was the lower zone of your left boot I bet. I said yeah, He said that's not covered by the warranty because I prob cut it myself with the edge of the board while trying to hold by board up on the lift. But then he said, no worries and he sent me out two replacements free of charge. My cousin had a similar experience with a broken binding ratchet which they sent out to him no questions asked. 

As for the comment about flaming, I have a mirror in my bathroom if you would like to take a look in it real quick. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

BoardNbob said:


> Well..other than that last part I agree with you about Burton's warranty. I had a pair of Moto boots as well and the laces broke on me. I called up Burton and some guy answered. After I told him what happened, he said, are you regular or goofy? I said goofy, he said it was the lower zone of your left boot I bet. I said yeah, He said that's not covered by the warranty because I prob cut it myself with the edge of the board while trying to hold by board up on the lift. But then he said, no worries and he sent me out two replacements free of charge. My cousin had a similar experience with a broken binding ratchet which they sent out to him no questions asked.
> 
> As for the comment about flaming, I have a mirror in my bathroom if you would like to take a look in it real quick. :cheeky4:


Yea because I've done so much flaming with my 5 posts.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

I just pulled THE BIGGEST fucking booger I've ever seen out of my nose. I'm going to hang it on the bulletin board by my desk and remember this moment.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't understand the hate for Burton either. There is a ton of gear out there that is NOT made by Burton that sucks. I've ridden several different companies for my own gear and tried out way more than a few board and bindings of friends and co-workers equipment. I've also seen the carnage fo a variety of gear and can honestly say that Burton is no worse than many othe companies out there.

Binding issues - highback, heelcups, baseplates, and straps. I've seen broken highbacks from many different types and can say it typically is from chair bounce for dumbasses not putting their highback down when riding the lift.(count me in as a dumbass on this one.) The high back is not made to take downward force like that and is broken or weakened. Never seen a Burton heelcup that was bent or broken. Have seen base plates, but that problem is not unique to Burton. Straps on bindings are fragile and easy to break by people accidentally stepping on them etc. I like the fact that Burton has tried to limit the number of screws used for their straps and the toe-cap thing was a god-send. And Burton Buckles for me have been basically bomb proof for me. Only a little problem with and older pair of missions and that looked to mainly be from stepping on the toe buckle and setting it off kilter.

Boards - ya buy a low end board, ya get a low end board. it ain't gonna change regardless of the company. OR ya buy a board that is designed for a specifc type of riding and use it for a differnent type of riding. Duh, it probably isn't going to work so well and probably be damaged faster. Case in point, People you try to jib all day long in the park on a Burton Vapor. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure this one out, but from reading people's posts I guess maybe it does. 

At the end of the day Burton has been important to our sport and doesn't deserve the amount of bashing they receive. Should they be called out when they have gear issues? Yes... Should they be out of hand ignored when buying gear? Hell no.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

gjsnowboarder said:


> I don't understand the hate for Burton either. There is a ton of gear out there that is NOT made by Burton that sucks. I've ridden several different companies for my own gear and tried out way more than a few board and bindings of friends and co-workers equipment. I've also seen the carnage fo a variety of gear and can honestly say that Burton is no worse than many othe companies out there.
> 
> Binding issues - highback, heelcups, baseplates, and straps. I've seen broken highbacks from many different types and can say it typically is from chair bounce for dumbasses not putting their highback down when riding the lift.(count me in as a dumbass on this one.) The high back is not made to take downward force like that and is broken or weakened. Never seen a Burton heelcup that was bent or broken. Have seen base plates, but that problem is not unique to Burton. Straps on bindings are fragile and easy to break by people accidentally stepping on them etc. I like the fact that Burton has tried to limit the number of screws used for their straps and the toe-cap thing was a god-send. And Burton Buckles for me have been basically bomb proof for me. Only a little problem with and older pair of missions and that looked to mainly be from stepping on the toe buckle and setting it off kilter.
> 
> ...


All I have to say is WOW. I couldn't have said it better myself. I wish this was the general idea when burton is brought up. We all know there not the best but there is defintiely some respect which should be given.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

1stgenturbizzle said:


> Along with that you guys may find instead of providing smart ass remarks and instead provide some legit reasoning this forum may not be so bad. I am an active member on many many forums and this one is by far the most imature I have ever seen. I've been lurking on here for months but didn't even make a account because most responces are just flames.
> 
> It's almost as if all of you with the experience think people are just born with this knoweledge.


Guess you've never been on the burton message board, easy loungin, the old snowboard.com forum, snowboardaddicts, or any of the others that have a maturity level of a 10 year old.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Guess you've never been on the burton message board, easy loungin, the old snowboard.com forum, snowboardaddicts, or any of the others that have a maturity level of a 10 year old.


Nope I havn't. This place has answered most if not all questions I have had which I defintiely appreciate. I would just like to see some of the new peeps not treated as if there idiots. 

When someone first comes into a sport its very easy for the 1st impression to leave a sour taste, so its best to ensure the 1st impression for these folks is a welcoming one. 

On a side note. Burton owns the moutain I go to on a regular basis, and its very very very well ran and kept when compared with some of the others around my area.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

1stgenturbizzle said:


> Nope I havn't. This place has answered most if not all questions I have had which I defintiely appreciate. I would just like to see some of the new peeps not treated as if there idiots.
> 
> When someone first comes into a sport its very easy for the 1st impression to leave a sour taste, so its best to ensure the 1st impression for these folks is a welcoming one.
> 
> On a side note. Burton owns the moutain I go to on a regular basis, and its very very very well ran and kept when compared with some of the others around my area.


I won't point out all your spelling errors so as not to hurt your feelings. But I will say that too many people out there can't take a joke. If you come here and get teased and run away sobbing, maybe you should just avoid the internet. Do we like to take the piss out of some people? Sure. Is it ever bad-natured? Rarely and only if it is well-deserved.

And as to the whole 'hating Burton' thing, some people have legitimate reasons, but for the most part it seems like they get flak for being the mainstream in snowboarding. People buy too much into a company's image rather than the quality of their product.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> I won't point out all your spelling errors so as not to hurt your feelings. But I will say that too many people out there can't take a joke. If you come here and get teased and run away sobbing, maybe you should just avoid the internet. Do we like to take the piss out of some people? Sure. Is it ever bad-natured? Rarely and only if it is well-deserved.
> 
> And as to the whole 'hating Burton' thing, some people have legitimate reasons, but for the most part it seems like they get flak for being the mainstream in snowboarding. People buy too much into a company's image rather than the quality of their product.


Yep my spelling isn't perfect last time I checked I was human.

I understand your point to an extent. It's cool to bust on people who have been around. But to bust on people who are making there first posts is just pointless. 

The guy asked a good question and the first 5 posts were nothing but worthless waste of bandwidth. Any well regulated forums I am a member of does not tolerate flaming of this sort.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> I won't point out all your spelling errors so as not to hurt your feelings. But I will say that too many people out there can't take a joke. If you come here and get teased and run away sobbing, maybe you should just avoid the internet. Do we like to take the piss out of some people? Sure. Is it ever bad-natured? Rarely and only if it is well-deserved.
> 
> And as to the whole 'hating Burton' thing, some people have legitimate reasons, but for the most part it seems like they get flak for being the mainstream in snowboarding. People buy too much into a company's image rather than the quality of their product.


no way, people tease others on the interwebz? i thought all this time everyone was just happy go lucky. dang eh. 

back on topic, i have to agree with you on that buying into a image rather then the product itself, if anything now adays its image over quality instead of quality over quanity or image.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

1stgenturbizzle said:


> Yep my spelling isn't perfect last time I checked I was human.
> 
> I understand your point to an extent. It's cool to bust on people who have been around. But to bust on people who are making there first posts is just pointless.
> 
> The guy asked a good question and the first 5 posts were nothing but worthless waste of bandwidth. Any well regulated forums I am a member of does not tolerate flaming of this sort.


The problem is that we hear this question about once every week. Granted, I think people should just ignore it and not post here, but some people take a more...let's call it proactive approach.

If you ignore the search feature, you can expect to get ragged on a little.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> The problem is that we hear this question about once every week. Granted, I think people should just ignore it and not post here, but some people take a more...let's call it proactive approach.
> 
> If you ignore the search feature, you can expect to get ragged on a little.


This is the argument on all forums and guess what it means nothing. I would say half the population has an idea on how forums should be used and the other half just have no clue. Most people don't even know you can search a forum. 

Forums are a place were the same questions are asked and answered over and over, otherwise it would be a couple pages of stickies. So yes even if its asked a million times, it takes nothing to respond with an answer or a link to the answer. By doing so could be the difference between the person visting this forum and not.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

alright i got your answer, the one you need, the only one that will solve why there is a hate/dislike for burton

found here it took some searching...


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

krazykunuck said:


> alright i got your answer, the one you need, the only one that will solve why there is a hate/dislike for burton
> 
> found here it took some searching...


LOL, thanks for the laugh

I am on to work, im done with my trolling


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm always wondering if a lot of the negative talk is actually true. A couple of months ago I was buying a board at my local shop and noticed they didn't sell Burton (I wasn't interested in a Burton but was curious why). The salesperson went on to say that Burton pulled their products a few years back when the store wouldn't back down and pull a select few competitors brands that Burton specifically asked to have removed. Not sure if it's true or not.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Regulatori said:


> I'm always wondering if a lot of the negative talk is actually true. A couple of months ago I was buying a board at my local shop and noticed they didn't sell Burton (I wasn't interested in a Burton but was curious why). The salesperson went on to say that Burton pulled their products a few years back when the store wouldn't back down and pull a select few competitors brands that Burton specifically asked to have removed. Not sure if it's true or not.


I spoke to a shop owner here as well when he stopped carrying a couple of brands a few years ago, he said the same thing, but he stopped carrying the other products because 80% of people come in wanting to get Burtonized head to toe.
Burton quality is not that bad, and they are the only ones that really cater to really small kids, but these type of business practices are not cool.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

1stgenturbizzle said:


> This is the argument on all forums and guess what it means nothing. I would say half the population has an idea on how forums should be used and the other half just have no clue. Most people don't even know you can search a forum.
> 
> Forums are a place were the same questions are asked and answered over and over, otherwise it would be a couple pages of stickies. So yes even if its asked a million times, it takes nothing to respond with an answer or a link to the answer. By doing so could be the difference between the person visting this forum and not.


I agree. Personally, if I were a mod, I would just post the link and lock the thread to avoid the flak. But I'm not the law around here, oddly enough, Snowolf is.... :laugh:


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I know from talking to the local store here is that Burton has certain price limits and minimum stock requirements to carry their gear. The local store didn't want to meet those requirements so decided to end the contract with Burton.


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i hate burton because they touched me in my no no place as a child.

i liked it, but then they never called afterwards. said i was too needy.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

tooscoops said:


> i hate burton because they touched me in my no no place as a child.
> 
> i liked it, but then they never called afterwards. said i was too needy.


 

The image! Oh dear god the image!!!


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> I agree. Personally, if I were a mod, I would just post the link and lock the thread to avoid the flak. But I'm not the law around here, oddly enough, Snowolf is.... :laugh:


This isn't so much towards you but the "do a search" types that always crop in threads. 

Just about every single topic (doesn't matter what subforum) has either been asked or answered already in some way. Whether this is in the binding forum or tricks section...EVERYTHING has been discussed at one time unless it's some new 2011 product that was just released. I can go into the board section and probably find 10 topics over the past year asking the same exact questions about the same exact board. It's the same with all message forums that have been around for a few years. I never understood why people get so into the "why don't you search!!"...it's not like any of us are being charged $1.00 per topic/reply or forced to reply. If you don't want anything to do with the topic and want it to go away, then simply don't post it in it. By posting in it and complaining that it should be locked, you're just bringing it right back up to the top.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> I agree. Personally, if I were a mod, I would just post the link and lock the thread to avoid the flak. But I'm not the law around here, oddly enough, Snowolf is.... :laugh:


why lock the thread? it is generating revenue for this forum. it is what keeps this forum going right? i dont mind posting about this 10 more times and getting newer members and others additional inputs. everytime a post is made, new inputs are added no matter if its previously discussed or not. if it is not stickied, then most likely people wont find it. thats just how it works.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I use poop to wax my Burton board. It's super fast and leaves a trail so you can see every line that I hit!


----------



## tooscoops (Aug 17, 2007)

i tried that once. problem was that i had corn for dinner the night previous. made for a bumpy ride.


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL this is getting bad.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

yusoweird said:


> why lock the thread? it is generating revenue for this forum. it is what keeps this forum going right? i dont mind posting about this 10 more times and getting newer members and others additional inputs. everytime a post is made, new inputs are added no matter if its previously discussed or not. if it is not stickied, then most likely people wont find it. thats just how it works.


What is the difference in starting a new thread with 20 new posts degrading to the point where people talk about pooping on their board and continuing an old thread? Same topic, same people, same post count. Just fewer thread counts which means less bandwidth wasted and fewer topics popping up when people actually do search.

It's just like keeping your room clean. Do you keep two socks in ten different locations or do you keep them in one drawer? No replies from crazy people who keep their socks in their freezer. :laugh:


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> It's just like keeping your room clean. Do you keep two socks in ten different locations or do you keep them in one drawer? No replies from crazy people who keep their socks in their freezer. :laugh:



but but, socks in the freezer stay longer...:dunno:


----------



## Straick (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't keep them in the freezer, but I do keep them in about 5 other places. Same goes for jeans, fishing gear, outdoor stuff, comp stuff, and everything else.
Like a wise man once said(can't remember who), "Out of chaos comes order." My place is the perfect example of it, and the scary part is that I know where everything is(don't ask how, because even I don't know).


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> What is the difference in starting a new thread with 20 new posts degrading to the point where people talk about pooping on their board and continuing an old thread? Same topic, same people, same post count. Just fewer thread counts which means less bandwidth wasted and fewer topics popping up when people actually do search.
> 
> It's just like keeping your room clean. Do you keep two socks in ten different locations or do you keep them in one drawer? No replies from crazy people who keep their socks in their freezer. :laugh:


No I agree. I am just saying that's what people do. Not much you can do about it. :dunno: You will end up saying the same thing over and over. I would instead link all related threads automatically, somehow. That would be a good tech to have.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> What is the difference in starting a new thread with 20 new posts degrading to the point where people talk about pooping on their board and continuing an old thread? Same topic, same people, same post count. Just fewer thread counts which means less bandwidth wasted and fewer topics popping up when people actually do search.
> 
> It's just like keeping your room clean. Do you keep two socks in ten different locations or do you keep them in one drawer? No replies from crazy people who keep their socks in their freezer. :laugh:


The number of threads has nothing to do with bandwidth. It has to do with space on the storage server, bandwidth is only used when a page is requested  So what do you think uses less bandwidth, using the search and reading page after page to find exactly what you are looking for? Or opening a couple pages to ask a question? 

Message boards rank pretty high in search engine results, the number of threads, the number of times a topic is posted and dozens of other things affect how high a site ranks on results. Obviously the higher the rank,the more traffic, the more traffic, the more a site can charge for advertising. 

As for the topic at hand, I don't hate Burton. When I was looking for my own gear it seemed that Burton was just way to expensive...even on sale it was way more. I felt that there were manufacturers that offered gear for a better price by not having the name. I don't need the Vitton of snowboards lol.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Lots of people hate Microsoft.

It's a big company. It has influence across the industry. It has products that are priced high. It makes things that lock you into their products.

Sounds like Burton. Well...Microsoft is a bit more of a monoply but you get the picture.

People make excuses to hate them. Like production in China. Which major manufacturer doesn't do production in China...or use components that were...produced in China?

You do pay a premium...but that goes to the Olympic Uniforms and Shawn White's mega salary...instead of "I'm a PC" commercials. You pay to help Burton influence noobs to join the sport and recreation and buy noob equipment from Burton. Many noobs even buy high end Burton things to look like high end boarders. Those who spend their time making money don't have time to read snowboard magazines. So they buy Burton stuff because Burton is snowboarding. And repeat the cycle.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't like the fact that they make a lot of average to below average gear, but because it has a B on it, idiots still buy it, pay too much for it, and think it's the shit.

Burton makes some good stuff, but by and large, it's all overpriced compared to the competition.

But, it ultimately comes to the consumer. If people would do their research and not just blindly buy Burton then Burton would be forced to step up their game and make better shit and/or price their shit competitively. 

As it is, I just don't buy anything Burton. I leave the Burton to the sheep.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

Flick Montana said:


> I agree. Personally, if I were a mod, I would just post the link and lock the thread to avoid the flak. But I'm not the law around here, oddly enough, Snowolf is.... :laugh:





rasmasyean said:


> Lots of people hate Microsoft.
> 
> It's a big company. It has influence across the industry. It has products that are priced high. It makes things that lock you into their products.
> 
> ...


Burton is more like Apple. 

Apple sets minimum prices for their products...so does Burton. 
Apple tries to come across as as a luxury/exclusive/premium brand...so does Burton. 
Apple prices their products higher than the competitors...so does Burton. 
Apple tends to limit open source (you have to use Apple hardware with Apple products and Apple forces you to buy their specific products)...so does Burton (ICS/EST for example). 
Regardless if Apple costs more, the loyal Apple fanbase will still always pay more and go cookoo for cocoa puffs for every new product..so does Burton.
Apple goes out of their way to promote their products in media (how many times are you watching a movie/tv show and see a huge glowing Apple symbol on a laptop)...so does Burton (but with sports). 

All Burton needs to do now is start opening fancy "exclusive" Burton only snowboard stores that ONLY sells their products...and have exclusive "snowboard professional" salespeople in a same way Apple does with the Genius Bar...and that will be icing on the cake. 

They're both very similar in a lot of respects.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Regulatori said:


> All Burton needs to do now is start opening fancy "exclusive" Burton only snowboard stores that ONLY sells their products...and have exclusive "snowboard professional" salespeople in a same way Apple does with the Genius Bar...and that will be icing on the cake.
> 
> They're both very similar in a lot of respects.



Uh... Burton has their own flagship stores never been in one so I don't know if they have a genius bar :dunno:


I get the reason why people hate Burton but would snowboarding be where it is today without Burton? Whether that's a good thing or not is debatable.


Yes, Burton is a major company with their hand elbow deep in the cookie jar, I mean the own like 5 other little companies too, but hey at least they are pushing the sport forward. WTF is Nike doing? I rather Burton be the face of the sport than Nike.


Burton does not force people to buy their products and if someone is stupid enough to drop hundreds of dollars on something without doing research that's on them.


In an end note Burton '11 outerwear seems to be sucking less. Maybe it's because other companies are sucking more. I mean I am normally function over form but I got to draw the line some where. It seems like stuff stopped looking good 2 years ago.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Flick Montana said:


> I won't point out all your spelling errors so as not to hurt your feelings.





Flick Montana said:


> If you come here and get teased and run away sobbing, maybe you should just avoid the *internet.*


Internet should have been capitalized.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

JeffreyCH said:


> The number of threads has nothing to do with bandwidth. It has to do with space on the storage server, bandwidth is only used when a page is requested  So what do you think uses less bandwidth, using the search and reading page after page to find exactly what you are looking for? Or opening a couple pages to ask a question?


Not bothering to use the search engine and opening a topic to ask the same idiotic question we've been over 6 times already in the past month. Followed the by inevitability of people telling the OP to use the search. Then there comes people like you telling folks not to tell people to use the search because somehow being stupid encourages traffic on the boards, then 6 pages of why everyone hates or doesn't hate Burton all over again, followed by a debate of whether or not the OP should have used the search in the first place. Lastly, there are side-debates and one-ups because this an internet forum, and going way off topic to voice out little factoids about bandwidth and storage servers for no other reason than just to point out the other person was wrong and score yourself some ever-important internet points is the most. important. thing. ever. 

That's what uses the most bandwidth.



sedition said:


> Internet should have been capitalized.


And this thread should be locked.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Plain and simple people have their reasons or lack of reasons for hating the Big B. The Interwebz allows every arm chair hero to voice their opinion and think it matters. This forum points out the obvious that people should stop being lazy and use search. Lazy people then defend the lazier people and believe every question should be answered each time. There this sums it up lock the fucking thread, get off your soap boxes, and go fucking shred.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Thread closed.


----------

